
Google Fires Four Employees, Citing Data-Security Violations - minimaxir
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-25/google-fires-four-employees-citing-data-security-violations
======
sarcasmatwork
Not pay-walled:

[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/google-fires-four-
employees-c...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/google-fires-four-employees-
citing-214809319.html)

